# [SOLVED] TSF app on ios5



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey - the tech support forum app crashes every time i try to open a thread since I upgraded to ios5 - anyone else had that experience?

:wave:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: TSF app on ios5*

works great for me. do you have all the updates for the app?


----------



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: TSF app on ios5*

Nope no love, tried reinstalling the app and still crashes every time i try to open a thread... :*(


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I am also having the same problem on my iPhone. If I open up a subscribed thread it crashes.


----------



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

Fixed with the app update today!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: TSF app on ios5*



adhunt99 said:


> Fixed with the app update today!


Thank God. It was driving me insane :grin:


----------

